# Ongoing type 2 Diabetes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has been researching our medical complaints of which we seem to have many between us (she started on 1/2 tablet of the T3 this morning) her conclusion is that she needs to be taking B12, by coincidence I got a call from my doctor as a follow up to the blood test I had last week, all more or less okay as it happens, but while I had him I asked about testing me for B12 as I had a lot of the symptoms of low B12, he looked through my meds and saw I was diabetic and on Metformin, not only that my blood sugar was a little high but not worryingly slow, he noted that I had been increased from 1oomg to 150mg, and he proposed going to 200mg to get it under control, I asked if this would affect my existing B12 count, and he said yes Metformin does affect B12 levels, which really pissed me of, this is another intrusion from NICE into peoples everyday health cost, I do not give a **** about cost, I paid into this system, it is not our fault that they cannot manage the NHS accounts properly, anyway he eventually agreed to test for B12, I asked if it was low he would prescibe B12, gladly he said yes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all guess work Kev. "Try this and let us know" how often have you heard?
I have juggled my bp tabs myself and now know what to take. But four times the GP has guessed wrong.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have just had a run in with my GP. For several years I have battled with low Zinc levels. At first they smirked that my dentist would be right about it ("we are taught about this in med school but I have never seen a case") and then they had to prescribe it because the test came back showing it was very low. After increasing and increasing the dose it was at optimum levels so the tablets were taken off of repeat. Now the levels have dropped again. I want to know why. Can I get them to to feel the same curiosity? No. 
I have lots of other vague but irritating symptoms one of which is poor temperature control. Another is double vision. I got called in to the surgery to discuss the double vision and proceeded to explain all the other symptoms. When I got to the bit about hot and cold she glared at me and spat out "What!?" "Don't you have a thermometer - well - well - do you have one? We are in the middle of a global pandemic here!" She then proceeded to take my temperature having not listened to me telling her that this had been going on for years!

They seem to be more interested in budget control than patient care. I kept my bottom on the chair until she, eventually, researched, on her separate computer, and came up with a possible reason. So now we are looking into Copper levels and (hooray!) when I came back for the blood test I think there is a thyroid test thrown in! I have been questioning this ever since the Zinc proved so difficult to bring up to the right level.

Thanks to you, Kev, I now know where I can find out more about thyroid issues. I remember when I was working at the vet's that people used to ask for their dog's thyroid function test to be sent off to a specialist lab in the States because our tests are so vague. The vet, however, would be prepared to try a low dose to see if it had a therapeutic effect. I think I will come back as a dog!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'd get treated better sometimes.


----------

